# Apple has released iOS 4.0.1 (8A306) for the iPhone 4, 3GS, and 3G



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

Also new software for the iPad as well 3.2.1 .

Source various apple sites


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Loading now.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

I loaded the iPad update, and so far no issues. I had issues with various wifi locations, but I won't know for a few days if things are better.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

My iPad does seem to do wifi much better with this update.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Just note that if you Jailbroke your iPad, this upgrade closes the hole. The Spirit JB will not work.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

So, do you all still get 'More bars in more places'? 

--- CHAS


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I've been reading about some issues with the 3G on this update...but not the other models.....

Google 3G update issues...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've been reading about some issues with the 3G on this update...but not the other models.....
> 
> Google 3G update issues...


Agreed. After doing a lot research Melissa decided not to upgrade her iphone3g....doesn't seem to be any advantages in doing it. Perhaps Apple should have released a os4 lite for the 3g.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

granted I only have a Ipod Touch (but it is essentially equivalent to the iPhone 3G sans phone part) and I can attest that the new OS4 severely hammered the battery on my iPod.

I wanted to update because of the folders they put in it. Being able to stack all my games into one or two folders is awesome. Really cuts down on the swiping between home screens.

But, what kills the battery is that for some reason Apple decided that the Wifi should always be on, even when the iPod/iPhone goes into sleep mode. It won't shut off, it just drains your battery overnight if it isn't plugged in. The only way to stop that, is to put the iPod (not sure about the iPhone) into airplane mode which effectively kills the wifi (but on the iPhone I'm sure it would kill the phone part too) until you turn Airplane mode off...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ncxcstud said:


> granted I only have a Ipod Touch (but it is essentially equivalent to the iPhone 3G sans phone part) and I can attest that the new OS4 severely hammered the battery on my iPod.
> 
> I wanted to update because of the folders they put in it. Being able to stack all my games into one or two folders is awesome. Really cuts down on the swiping between home screens.
> 
> But, what kills the battery is that for some reason Apple decided that the Wifi should always be on, even when the iPod/iPhone goes into sleep mode. It won't shut off, it just drains your battery overnight if it isn't plugged in. The only way to stop that, is to put the iPod (not sure about the iPhone) into airplane mode which effectively kills the wifi (but on the iPhone I'm sure it would kill the phone part too) until you turn Airplane mode off...


If you're open to jailbreaking, you can get folders on 3.1.3 through a program called Categories.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

ncxcstud said:


> granted I only have a Ipod Touch (but it is essentially equivalent to the iPhone 3G sans phone part) and I can attest that the new OS4 severely hammered the battery on my iPod.


Do you have a 2nd Gen or 3rd Gen? I have been holding off upgrading my daughter's 3rd Gen, but she really wants folders.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've been reading about some issues with the 3G on this update...but not the other models.....
> 
> Google 3G update issues...


News to me .. It updated just fine on my 3G and honestly my 3G is running better on 4.0.1 than it did on 4.0 ...


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

My 3G also upgraded with no problem. Haven't put 4.0.1 on it yet.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> My 3G also upgraded with no problem. Haven't put 4.0.1 on it yet.


The problem with upgrading to the new OS is if it does slow the phone or ipodtouch you can't go back. At least that's what I've read.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Do you have a 2nd Gen or 3rd Gen? I have been holding off upgrading my daughter's 3rd Gen, but she really wants folders.


I believe it is a 2nd generation iPod Touch...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I put on 4.0.1 the other night and both iPhones were a little odd the whole next day. Like, the ringtone wouldn't stop even though I was on a call. So far no issues today.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> News to me .. It updated just fine on my 3G and honestly my 3G is running better on 4.0.1 than it did on 4.0 ...


A number of folks are reporting problems (per the Google search list)...but it's not a widespread issue.

It only seems to be affecting the 3G, not the 3GS, etc...


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Right now, if someone drops their iPad or iPhone, they're going to report it as a problem.

Out of 3 million iPhone 4s sold, 16,500 potentially have a reported problem?

I'm no fan of Apple but I think this whole thing is greatly overblown.


----------

